# $4000 Donald Duck Higgins Header Bike!!



## Evans200 (Jun 26, 2016)

This one caught my eye. I can find about 93 things wrong with this auction lol. Hard to believe how low some people can go. I just hope some idiot with 4 grand in his pocket doesn't pull the trigger on this.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1949-Shelby...493543?hash=item5b2538a667:g:0oEAAOSwR5dXRqxo


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2016)

It's to bad Ralph Nader didn't have concrete floors in homes outlawed. Today we are seeing the terrible results people are suffering from after being dropped on their heads repeatedly by their parents.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

I offered him $50 for it


----------



## catfish (Jun 26, 2016)

Only 93 things...


----------



## THE STIG (Jun 26, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I offered him $50 for it




i asked if he had change for a dollar


----------



## Freqman1 (Jun 26, 2016)

I saw this one too. It is in Boulder Colorado and he may have just stepped away from a bongathon! V/r Shawn


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Jun 26, 2016)




----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

THE STIG said:


> i asked if he had change for a dollar



Buwhahaha....I bet we ruined his whole night.


----------



## Euphman06 (Jun 26, 2016)

Wowza.... pot is good!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

Euphman06 said:


> Wowza.... pot is good!



Pot is freakin great, but what does that have to do with this idiot?!  hahahah


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> I offered him $50 for it



Hahaha, dude counter offered me $3999.99!  I went to counter at 50.99 and I received this notice?! LOLOLOLO

Unfortunately, this seller has decided that you are not permitted to place best offer on their listings.


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Hahaha, dude counter offered me $3999.99!  I went to counter at 50.99 and I received this notice?! LOLOLOLO
> 
> *Unfortunately, this seller has decided that you are not permitted to place best offer on their listings*.




So he blocked you? Or kinda put you on his ignore list?


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 26, 2016)

GTs58 said:


> So he blocked you? Or kinda put you on his ignore list?



No idea, something like that evidently....equally amusing to me though!  I might went as high as $53 too, his loss! Haha...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 26, 2016)

Well that's really to bad. Did you look at his other auctions? He has a lot of Schwinn stuff and you'll be missing out on some nice things.  Bwahaha!


----------

